# Rubber Seal Question



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Folks,
I'm getting conflicting information from my local Outback dealers in reference to rubber seals. I have a 2004 21RS that has a rubber seal issue on top of the rear hard slide out. Nothing to major, it's just hanging off on one side (about a 1/3 of the length). I've been told that this attaches with and adhesive from one place and the other place says its friction fit (contains the internal metal clip). Any thoughts on this?


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Fritz said:


> Hi Folks,
> I'm getting conflicting information from my local Outback dealers in reference to rubber seals. I have a 2004 21RS that has a rubber seal issue on top of the rear hard slide out. Nothing to major, it's just hanging off on one side (about a 1/3 of the length). I've been told that this attaches with and adhesive from one place and the other place says its friction fit (contains the internal metal clip). Any thoughts on this?


If you are referring to the 3" seal that "squeeges" the water of the slide when pushed in, then yes...it has a built in track that pushes onto the edge of the slide out box opening and is secured with a few screws. The other seal is a bulb seal type the slides through a channel. Both are easy to fix.
Post some pics for further details to help you.
crunchman


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Hi Folks,
> I'm getting conflicting information from my local Outback dealers in reference to rubber seals. I have a 2004 21RS that has a rubber seal issue on top of the rear hard slide out. Nothing to major, it's just hanging off on one side (about a 1/3 of the length). I've been told that this attaches with and adhesive from one place and the other place says its friction fit (contains the internal metal clip). Any thoughts on this?


If you are referring to the 3" seal that "squeeges" the water of the slide when pushed in, then yes...it has a built in track that pushes onto the edge of the slide out box opening and is secured with a few screws. The other seal is a bulb seal type the slides through a channel. Both are easy to fix.
Post some pics for further details to help you.
crunchman
[/quote]
[/quote]

Not sure if this worked the first time.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

If you are referring to the 3" seal that "squeeges" the water of the slide when pushed in, then yes...it has a built in track that pushes onto the edge of the slide out box opening and is secured with a few screws. The other seal is a bulb seal type the slides through a channel. Both are easy to fix.
Post some pics for further details to help you.
crunchman
[/quote]
Not sure if this worked the first time.
[/quote]
Ok, that is the big seal that squeeges the water off the slide. You can see how it is still attached on the left side?
That seal will slide back onto the the edge of the slide out lip. You will want to make sure it overlaps (goes over top of) the seal that runs on the right side of the slide out box. Once it is on, secure with a 3/8" self-tapping screw on the right hand corner of the seal, through the "thick" part of the seal into the lip. Cover screw head with silicone or decor non-leveling.
On the other hand, if you look closly at your picture, the end of the right side of that seal has a small chunk or bite missing out of it like it got stuck and tore???? You will be ok as long as the seal on the right side of the slide out is under the top seal as described above. It does look like you have some debris under/behind that seal? I would make sure to clean all that out from behind the seal before doing this repair. 
If you have any gap that is created from the damaged corner on the seal then it should be replaced and installed as above.
crunchman


----------

